# IT Job Demand, Cost of living and earning



## Switu Shah (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I am Mr Shah (age 27) from India, Bachelor in Computer Engineering, 4.5 year of experience in JAVA. J2EE, Web Technology, DATA Base.
My current earning is 38,000 Australian dollar p.a. I am looking to migrate to Australia on PR.

Q1. How is job demand for I.T (computer - Java, J2ee, Web Programmer)
Q2. What will be average earning p.a
Q3. What the tax ratio
Q5. What will be cost of leaving for 2 people p.a

Please help me with above answer and guide me further to migrate to Australia.

Thank in advance..
Mr Shah


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I think right now there has been some problems with the economy in Australia but the job market seems to be picking up again.

I would suggest taking a look at seek.com.au where you can find lots of IT jobs and you can get a rough idea of the average salaries.

The tax is dependent on your salary. The more you earn, the bigger the percentage of tax you pay. More info on the ATO website: Australian Taxation Office Homepage

Australia is one of the most highly taxed countries in the world I believe. Not only with income tax, but you have many other taxes like GST and stamp duty.

If you earn $38K, financially I think you would be better off in India. Australa's cost of living could be up to 10 times what it costs to live in India. Yes, you can earn more in Australia, but the cost of living will be much higher.


----------



## oozjatt (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
I think right now there has been some problems and will always because they don't expect foreign workers the best I can suggest you is to apply directly to Germany for 1 year course and you will get fore-sure Permanent Position in and High Flying Company.

Best of Luck
But make sure you make the right Decision.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Our experience seems to be that the larger centres such as capital cities offer more for the IT industry. However the cost of living there is higher. 

Regards


John


----------

